# Love It or Hate It? Carmen Electra's Bangs



## Aprill (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Saja (Oct 21, 2007)

Love the cut. The color seems soo yellow...but that could just be he lightning.


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 21, 2007)

I like bangs on her. Makes her look young and hippy!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't really like them.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 21, 2007)

I like her hair, it just needs to have a brush run through it!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 21, 2007)

cute


----------



## Amia (Oct 21, 2007)

adorable.. I like!


----------



## girlie2010 (Oct 21, 2007)

hate it


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 21, 2007)

hate it...and I agree on the yellow...


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't like it.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2007)

Im liking the bangs!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

I love how her hair looks in those photos..


----------



## rose_n_vanilla (Oct 23, 2007)

dont like it


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2007)

Like the cut , not the color. Straight bangs are great for emphasizing your eyes. They're a money saver too! I go longer inbetween eyebrow waxes now lol


----------



## cintamay (Oct 23, 2007)

love the cut


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 23, 2007)

Love It!


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 24, 2007)

i hate them


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 24, 2007)

I like, looks great


----------



## farris2 (Oct 24, 2007)

love it but not the color


----------



## mini me (Oct 24, 2007)

i like it


----------



## BlessedRoots (Oct 24, 2007)

Hate it


----------



## PinkNLacy (Oct 24, 2007)

Do not like. At all.


----------



## itsjilianbby (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah I agree


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 25, 2007)

LOVE them, she definately pulls them off!


----------



## mayyami (Oct 25, 2007)

love it, softens her look.


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 16, 2007)

hate it! she looks hot with dark hair, and maybe if the bangs were curved out they would look good on her. Such a pretty face!


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 16, 2007)

hate em =


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't like it. It hides her features and I'd prefer it if the style was more polished


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 16, 2007)

Love it! She looks younger, she needed a change


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 16, 2007)

Her cut is cute!


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like her hair, it just needs to have a brush run through it! lol i was thinking that too


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2007)

cute but not the color


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it is quite flattering on her! And it makes her look ten years younger!


----------



## Stylist101 (Nov 22, 2007)

The color is very brassy, but maybe that is what they were going for. And as for the bangs..they are alright.


----------



## Maysie (Nov 22, 2007)

love them!!! she looks so cute and youthful


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 2, 2007)

love it! love it! love it!!!!!


----------



## impassioned (Dec 5, 2007)

don't like it


----------



## julymommy06 (Dec 5, 2007)

She is so beautiful and always has great hair styles, but i half to say not loving it..


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 6, 2007)

They look oily.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 6, 2007)

umm im not sure, think i prefer her without them


----------



## aney (Dec 6, 2007)

hate it


----------



## stacypekpek (Dec 7, 2007)

not bad..shes always hot tho


----------



## Karren (Dec 13, 2007)

I love them!!


----------



## lipstickgrrll (Dec 13, 2007)

Funny. Bangs are supposed to bring out your eyes more, but on her, they bring out her undereye bags more.. that's all I can see when I look at her now...

hmm, I think I liked her better without bangs... maybe if she grew them a bit and sideswept them she'd look better.

Usually bangs are supposed to make you look at the eyes more, but here, I find myself looking at her undereye bags. not good. Maybe if she grew them out a bit and sideswept them it'd look better.


----------



## Katrinah (Dec 13, 2007)

I love the haircut




I love the hair color



she is pretty too!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 13, 2007)

she looks hot!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 14, 2007)

I think she looks cute!


----------



## lipstickjungle (Dec 16, 2007)

love

i love her bangs!


----------



## p0psicle (Dec 17, 2007)

It's ok. It makes her face a little big.


----------



## something-new (Dec 19, 2007)

i like it. i guees.

but the color is kinda.. off.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 19, 2007)

negative. some people can pull off this cut but its not for carmen.


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 19, 2007)

definitely a no


----------



## asianada (Dec 19, 2007)

like it, but she makes anything look sexy


----------



## la_chinita (Dec 19, 2007)

Uh-uh....hate it!!! IMHO this cut makes her eyes look old because her brows are all covered up and the hair looks messy and unhealthy instead of looking like the "sexy bedhead-look".


----------

